# Personalized Camera Straps



## Dragoness (Mar 8, 2007)

I got that camera from my mom, and the strap on it is personalized with her name on it. Her name is unique so its not like it was premade. 

I would like to switch it to my name, anyone know where I can order something like that?


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 8, 2007)

"I would like to witch it to my name . . ."

Easy.  Wiggle your nose.


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 8, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> "I would like to witch it to my name . . ."
> 
> Easy. Wiggle your nose.


 

You couldn't help yourself could you :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 8, 2007)

depending on the material the strap is made out off, I imagine any place that does custom sewing or embroydery (sp?) could perform such a feat.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 8, 2007)

you could always buy a brandless strap, and some string and sew it. Embroidery isn't that hard to do by hand.


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 8, 2007)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:    Me sew? Now thats funny... my husband sews a bit but he has no time. I could pay someone to do it I suppose.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 9, 2007)

Re stitch/witch:

The Devil made me do it.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea just bring it to an embroidery shop.. My fiance does it but you are prob too far to ship it to us.


----------



## ShopSusie (Oct 2, 2007)

I know this thread is old but JIC anyone is looking I make them & they are quick release


----------



## AlexL (Jul 16, 2010)

you can probably head to one of those customize hat shops in mall and have them do your strap!


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2010)

When I saw it was a thread that died *well over* *3 years ago*, :thumbdown:
I knew it was either a *new member* or a *spammer*.

Imagine my delight when it turned out to be both! :gah:


----------

